

I’m 14, My Kickstarter is About to be Funded, and my Open Source Plan - emersonwalker
http://mplanner.co/blog/the-kickstarter-campaignis-about-to-be-funded/

======
rywalker
Emerson,

You better work your butt off the next 16 days to finish strong!

Your dad :)

~~~
emersonwalker
Dad stop stalking me! :)

------
tubbzor
I unfortunately have no use for this app anymore (great idea btw), but will
surely donate to help a young dev see this through. You are doing much more
constructive things than how I recall spending my teenage summers, so hats off
to you.

Congrats on your application

------
cdmwebs
Nice! Open sourcing this is a great idea, Emerson.

~~~
emersonwalker
Thanks, I think its the only way that we have a chance being a success.

